# Dura Ace Crank Question 9 speed



## Har (Oct 16, 2002)

What is the difference between Dura Ace Crank FC 7700 and FC 7701? Thanks


----------



## PsyDoc (Feb 3, 2004)

*I do not believe...*

...there is really any noticeable difference between the two cranks. I believe Shimano slightly changed how the crank arm halves were joined on the 7701, but I cannot recall where I heard this information. The 7701 the one that has the "octalink" sticker on it; whereas, the 7700 did not. I honestly think that is the only noticeable difference between the two. Perhaps others will chime in as well.


----------

